# autom. Weiterleitung ohne die Suchmaschine zu verwirren



## DrEvil (26. April 2004)

Tach auch ihr da draußen!

Mein Problem is, dass ich eine Seite online gestellt habe und bemüht bin, die bei Google so weit wie möglich vorne zu platzieren (was ein seltener Wunsch)...

Jetzt benutze ich aber leidenschaftlich Frames (nich böse sein   ) und aus diesem Grund ist die index.html, auf der die Meta-Tags liegen, auch ein Frameset...

Aber langsam dämmerts mir, nachdem ich einige Workshops gelesen habe, dass das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. 

Jetzt ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, quasi eine leere, framefreie Seite vorzuschalten, die den Surfer ohne Verzögerung weiterleitet aber die Robots der Suchmaschinen "abfängt" und sie mit den gewünschten Infos füttert.

der Meta-Tag wäre dafür ja: _<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=http://www.xyz.de">_ 

ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der Meta-Tag nicht auch die Robots weiterleitet, weil ja für die Meta-Tags hauptsächlich bestimmt sind oder ob die sich gar nicht um die Tags mit _http-equiv=""_ kümmern.

Als Alternative dachte ich an JS zur Weiterleitung aber da soll es ja auch evtl. Probleme mit den Robots geben...

Also wie is das jetzt? 

MfG DrEvil


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2004)

Soweit ich weiss, mögen die robots <meta>-Weiterleitungen garnicht.
Sie können , glaube ich, auch javascript-Weiterleitungen auslesen und honorieren das mit Missachtung ....

Meistens wird das weiterleitende Skript daher erst mit Javscript auf irgendeine verstümmelte Art in die Seite geschrieben, damit die Maschinen es nicht erkennen... selbst weitergeleitet werden sie meines Erachtens dadurch nicht.


----------



## DrEvil (26. April 2004)

Danke. Aber wie sieht son Bruchstück denn nu aus

Ich hab mich mal in anderen Threads umgesehen, könnte man mein Problem auch mit php lösen? Den dazu gehörigen Code trau ich mir noch zu...

Mfg DrEvil


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2004)

Die verstümmelte JS-Version könnte bspw. so aussehen:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
goTo='http://www.wohinsollsgehn.de';
document.write(unescape('%3Cs'+'cript%20type%3D%22text%2Fja'+'vascript%22%3Edoc'+'ument.loc'+'ation%3D%22')+goTo+unescape('%22%3B%3C%2Fscript%3E'));
//-->
</script>
```
... da solltest du natürlich noch nen normalen Link drin haben in der Seite, soll ja Leute geben, die aus Angst vor
Javascript selbiges aus haben.

Mit PHP könntest du den "HTTP_USER_AGENT" auslesen....
anhand dessen kannst du dann ermitteln, ob ein Robot am Werke ist...
wenn nicht, leitest du weiter.

Nen Thread zum Ermitteln des Robots schlummert irgendwo im PHP-Forum.... da gings, glaube ich, um nen Counter.


----------



## DrEvil (27. April 2004)

Super, danke!

Ich mach mich dann mal auf die Suche in den Tiefen dieses Forums!

Thx und Mfg DrEvil


----------



## tomate (30. August 2004)

hallo fatalus und alle anderen,

diese "verstümmelte" js-Weiterleitung ist offensichtlich notwendig, die verschiedene Suchmaschinen in der Lage sind, Weiterleitungen mit js zu erkennen.

Du verwendest zum Weiterleiten "document.location". Ich habe in in jedem Document einen kleien Code-Block integriert, damit dieser das Frameset nachlädt, sollte er z.B. über eine Suchmanschine aufgerufen werden.

Das würde ja bedeuten, daß keiner dieser Seiten jemals indiziert werden würde, da z.B. Google dann der Ansicht ist, daß das "böser" Code ist. Ist es in diesem Fall ist dem aber nicht so.

Interessant zu Wissen wäre natürlich, was Google den für böse hält. Etwa jeden Code wo das Wort "location" vorkommt? Kann ja wohl auch nicht sein?!

Wie geht man in solch einem Fall am besten vor?


Viele Grüße
tomate


----------



## King Euro (30. August 2004)

Google HASST weiterleitungen.
Du kannst es auch mit Flash machen (die Weiterleitung) aber google kann so weit ich weiß auch Flash lesen, aber ich weiß nicht in wiefern.


----------



## tomate (30. August 2004)

ok, G**gle mag keine Weiterleitungen. Ist aber doch unlogisch, da G**gle offensichtlich keine einzige Seite hinter dem Frameset mehr indiziert.  

G**gle weigert sich absolut und verfolgt weder links im noframes-Bereich noch im Body-Bereich, soblad das Tag frameset auftaucht. 

Da wird man ja regelrecht gezwungen eine js-Weiterleitung einzubauen.

Das jedoch verurteilt G**gle als spam. Ja was den jetzt.....?

Und ein Frameset ist Bedingung, da die gestalterische Umsetzung dies verlangt und die Seite in Browsern ab ver 4.x funktionieren muß.

Viele Grüße
tomate


----------



## King Euro (30. August 2004)

Am besten ist es noch, wenn du eine normale html Weiterleitung machst, das sieht Google nicht ganz so verbissen!
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur wärmstens PHP ans Herz legen, da kannst du dir mit dem include() Befehl Frames sparen und hast die selbe oder weniger Arbeit als mit Frames!


----------



## tomate (30. August 2004)

die Seite basiert komplett auf php! Da diese aber auch mit Browsern ab v4.x gestalterisch einwandfrei sein soll, kann in diesem Fall nicht auf Frames nicht verzichtet werden. Da hilft auch php nicht weiter.

Somit ist auch mein Problem mit G**gle&Co. nicht gelöst.

Weshalb zum Teufel fäng G**gle auch plötzlich an und ignoriert Die Links im noframe und body-Bereich, sobald ein frameset definiert worden ist. Was soll denn dieser Mist?

Wie dem auch sei...
Viele Grüße
tomate


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. September 2004)

Du kannst doch mit PHP, wie bereits erwähnt, den USER_AGENT ermitteln....der Googlebot lässt sich da recht sicher identifizieren.

Also...dann mach doch mit PHP folgendes...
für den Googlebot ne Seite ohne FRames....mit allen Infos, die du willst, und Links zu den Unterseiten...

für alle anderen das Frameset.


Ist zwar nicht ganz koscher....aber solange dich bei Google keiner verpetzt, sollte es da kein Problem geben.


----------



## tomate (1. September 2004)

das mit dem USER_AGENT habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich war mir aber nicht sicher, ob G**gle das nicht automatisch erkennt und die Seite vom Index löscht. Ich werde es mal probieren.

Davon mal abgesehen habe ich ja auch nichts "böses" vor...

Vielen Dank!
tomate


----------



## tomate (1. September 2004)

Hallo fatalus,

ich habe auch mal die Variante mit der "verstümmelten" js-Weiterleitung ausprobiert.


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
gehezu='cbo.php?modus=1|0|0|1';
document.write(unescape('%3Cs'+'cript%20type%3D%22text%2Fja'+'vascript%22%3Edoc'+'ument.loc'+'ation%3D%22')+gehezu+unescape('%22%3B%3C%2Fscript%3E'));
//-->
</script>
```

Nach diesem Script sind im body entsprechende Inhalte incl. eine Liste aller Links hinterlegt. 

Das Ergebniss ist recht interessant.
Google versteht offensichtich das obige js, denn wenn mann sich die Cache-Ansicht anzeigen lassen möchte, versucht Google auf die cbo.php weiterzuleiten. Blickt allerding die Sache mit dem modus nicht.
Die Fehlermeldung lautet: 
The requested URL /cbo.php?modus=1%7C0%7C0%7C1 was not found on this server.

Außerdem ignoriert Google auch alle Links, welche nach diesem js-Script aufgelistet sind.

Somit ist wohl eine js-Lösung nicht (mehr) möglich, da Google offensichtlich js interpretieren kann.

Na dann, prost...
tomate


----------

